# perla



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*misleading title of a good looking dog*

nice video of the true working dog... hang time, pulling a small car, swimming in the pool, sleeping n the bed getting along with the other dogs... the title sucks though


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> nice video of the true working dog... hang time, pulling a small car, swimming in the pool, sleeping n the bed getting along with the other dogs... the title sucks though


yeah title does suck but thats what suckers the idiots in.then you see what this dog does and how it behaves and it changes there opinion. my ex actually told me she wanted to see a pit fight video so i showd her 2 pits attacking 1 in atlanta. i couldn't even watch it cause i seen it before and asked her when it was done why the f would you wanna see that.then i played a good bsl video and left the room came back and shes crying lol. i was still mad cause of her ignorance to want to see pitbulls fight and ended it right there cause i would never trust her with my dog. ahhh some people!the title is just to sucker the ignorant people in this was the video i played and she was suckered by the title.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol I came in ready to DELETE the vid ............ She is freaking beautiful OMG!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

What a beauty of a dog... She is a good example of this breed...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Great dog... Goes to show, all that drive and the dog is surrounded by other animals and people...

The title does suck, I think he should have tagged it with those words so people found this when looking for fights but named it something else.

Here is the vid from your other post, I loved this one too, especially the end!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Great dog... Goes to show, all that drive and the dog is surrounded by other animals and people...
> 
> The title does suck, I think he should have tagged it with those words so people found this when looking for fights but named it something else.
> 
> ...


this one just part 2 a little different but not much. this guy has a bunch of videos if you guys like em ill post more


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember watching these vids two years ago. They were cool then and are cool now


----------

